# How to Prepare a Basswood Carving for Painting and Staining



## Druid

For the Basswood (Linden wood) carvers, there is often the question of how the wood should be prepared for painting or staining. 
Fred Zavadil, a Canadian master wood carver, has a well presented method on his site . . . http://www.fredzavadilwoodcarving.com/
I would suggest that you also take the time to have a good look around all of his site so that you don't miss any of his excellent information.
The information and video on preparing Basswood can be found at . . .
http://www.fredzavadilwoodcarving.com/1719/how-to-prepare-carving-painting-staining-finishing/

Happy carving.


----------



## tywalt

Timely post. I'm just finishing up a basswood carving and was considering finishing methods. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks John


----------



## Druid

Hope you find the information as helpful as I did.
I was fortunate enough to have seen some of Fred's carvings when I lived near Toronto, and my favourite one that I saw "live" is his Archer.
If you ever have the opportunity to meet Fred, make sure you take the time to do so. It will be worth it.


----------



## lew

Thanks, John. I envy folks who can carve figures from a block of wood.


----------



## Druid

Glad you enjoyed it Lew.
BTW . . . Most of the figure carvers envy your ability to produce those beautiful rolling pins.


----------



## Druid

Update of additional details from Fred and Hana Zavadil . . .
"I am glad the info could help someone, just hope they realize this is only for inside carvings and for basswood and also that they really, really have to put a LOT of the sealer on, especially on the ends!!!! And also that the first time they try the method, they try it on something else, not on the actual carving!!!! It is a skill and it takes time to do it well …. " 
My thanks to Fred and Hana for adding these additional details.


----------

